# Snowboarding while broken?



## victor808 (Sep 20, 2016)

So... life has a way of screwing with plans...

Up to this year I'd only board on rented equipment and pay as I went. But we had been enjoying it so much that this year I made some investments...
Bought season passes...
Bought boards for me and the woman...
Bought rack and necessities to haul equipment on my car...

.... then immediately trashed my forearm in rugby practice. Damn thing has little pieces of the radius moving on me. 

... while the Dr and I discuss plates/screws vs torturing me and immobilizing the arm, I'm also trying to see when I get to start my season. Clearly early December is out. I'm already booked at the slopes new years tho, and am determined to try this. 

Anyone else get back on the slopes with less than structurally sound wrists? What did you use to support it? Did it work? Did you re-break anything?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

riding is doable with 1 arm...but with several caveats

get boas boots

big mitten/sock for bum arm

get a fiberglass half cast

most importantly learn how to fall

I boarded 2 years with a frozen lead shoulder...and riding square in to a big tree...smashing the adhesion of the frozen shoulder...HEALED me...but it was the worst pain experienced yet in my young 58 years of life...however avoided the other medical alternative of going under.

Have also seen a gal with a withered arm doing just fine, but she needed a wee bit of help with things like mittens and pulling boot laces tight enough.

Talk to your doc, get bolted/screwed up asap, pre-dose some anti-inflamatory and heroin and have fun.


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

victor808 said:


> So... life has a way of screwing with plans...
> 
> Up to this year I'd only board on rented equipment and pay as I went. But we had been enjoying it so much that this year I made some investments...
> Bought season passes...
> ...



Can't help you with your problem but rugby interfering with your snowboarding? ...sounds like we could be friends!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bones should start to fuse by week 3-4. You will have minimal pain after that unless you fall on it. I think you will be ok unless its a very displaced fracture, surgery would have been the best option then. If it is in fact a very minimal displacement, use a brace while snowboarding and buy a large mitten that can slide over it.

Post the xray so we can see this damage.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Plan ahead to make sure you can keep your bum hand warm, and send it. My buddy is riding with a busted wrist. If you've been fairly athletic your whole life you probably won't fall on it unless your riding 110% of your ability. If you have enough natural proprioception your body will protect itself. I've unconsciously had T-Rex arm with my left ever since I nearly blew that wrist up.


----------



## victor808 (Sep 20, 2016)

So... I got lucky and avoided surgery by the skin of my teeth. 
After the first week of being in a cast one of the bone pieces shifted and caused a step at the wrist joint. Dr literally stretched my arm with weights and squeezed the forearm with his hand, then re-cast. After a week it looks like joint deformity is manageable so surgery isn't necessary. 

3 more weeks in a cast then I can start thinking of sneaking out to board... 

Attaching photos of the original break before things moved on me.


----------

